# CBS Recordings are screwed up - everything else ok



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

HR34-700 Genie

I've had this problem for a month or so. Recordings made on my local channel 3 (CBS) sometimes are unwatchable due to the fact of constant stuttering and digital artifacts. For example, I recorded yesterdays Bears game (3.5 hours worth). Could not a watch any of it. Whats really weird is the commercials are fine, just the actual show is messed up. I have not had any other problems on any other channels. Just local CBS. Almost always the local news(at 10pm) is messed up when recorded. What's also weird is that LIVE, there are no problems. Just watching recordings of what I watched is messed up, any only on CBS, and only during non-commercials! Anyone else with this problem? Is it my receiver? Is it CBS? Is it the latest version of firmware (0x740)?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Are you watching it via Whole Home, or from the HR34 itself? There have been problems with Whole Home viewing from the Genies.


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

At first, I thought it was the Whole Home, but when I watched it on the actual DVR, it was messed up as well. I've got several saved recordings that are messed up to show repair person, in case this helps. I got to think it's something in the software though. What is different between the actual content, and the commercials (which record perfectly)?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you replay the same spot, is it always the exact same issue?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

yes.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a feature.


:icon_bb:





{sorry, couldn't resist, and somebody was going to post that anyhow}

:nono2:


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

I've had that same issue, but it seems to have gotten better lately. CBS and once or twice on ABC.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jeanietoo (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been experiencing the same issues for a couple of months. I routinely record Survivor and Craig Ferguson. Survivor is unwatchable. CF seems to have the issues at certain spots like transition into/from commercial and when there are bright, flashing graphics. I've reported the issue to DTV and they claim to have a ticket opened with their "Programming" department but I don't expect resolution quickly.

P.S. I'm in Fort Worth, TX
P.S.S. Never realized how much I DVR on CBS until this issue began occurring.


----------



## PRT940 (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting. I've had the same problem with my HR34 since way back in the Spring. I assumed that it was due to some trees in my yard starting to grow into the path of the dish. A lot of my local (WCCO4 - MN) CBS channel recordings would be pixelated and choppy, as well as an occasional recording on another *local *channel (but mostly it was CBS). A few weeks ago, I started watching a recording of a Vikings game on CBS, and noticed it was "bad," and because I had also accidentally recorded the game on my other, older HD-DVR, I switched to that DVR's recording, hoping it might be slightly better, and it was *just fine*; no pixelation or choppiness at all. So now I've been wondering why the problem only occurs on my HR34 Genie, and why only CBS. I was planning to ask for an upgrade of the HR34 to an HR44 to see if that would help.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that I'm not the only one with this issue...I only wish there was a solution. Just as you described, HR34 recordings of shows on my local CBS station (in my case channel 2 out of Cedar Rapids, IA) are unwatchable. The same show recorded on one of my other DVRs (HR24) are fine. Also, just as you described, the commercials are just fine. It happens whether I'm watching the show directly on the HR34 or when streaming to a different location.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gov said:


> It's a feature.
> 
> :icon_bb:
> 
> ...


When someone opens the door...it's good to see someone with a sense of humor on the forum. Please continue, a chuckle is always appreciated.

Rich


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Being associated with the masters of the absurd, DirecTV, Dish AND the cable TV industry, and then with computers involved with access to the forum, I'd say a sense of humor is required.


:coffee


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Its happening with virtually all the HR34s since the most recent NR firmware was released.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I have been seeing the same problem on my HR34 on Chicago CBS for many months. (Stuttering every few minutes)


----------

